# Blocked Sites



## yash20_shah (Aug 10, 2007)

in my college most of the sites are blocked. it shows this message


You have tried to access a web page which is in violation of your internet usage policy.

URL: y11.biz/
Category: Proxy Avoidance

To have the rating of this web page re-evaluated please click here.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Powered by FortiGuard



HOW TO OPEN ALL SITES, I WANT............


----------



## vish786 (Aug 10, 2007)

yash20_shah said:
			
		

> To have the rating of this web page re-evaluated please click here.



i cannot see any link here, where to click.


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 10, 2007)

yash20_shah said:
			
		

> You have tried to access a web page which is in violation of your internet usage policy.
> 
> URL: y11.biz/
> Category: Proxy Avoidance
> ...





			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> i cannot see any link here, where to click.


That is the message provided by the firewall. The URL is y11.biz. He just pasted the message returned by firewall. The link may be originally present in 'please click here' statement. 

@yash20_shah You can ask your admin to allow the access to the type of you want. What type of websites to allow and what not is dependent on your college. At least I don't know a way to bypass.

One more thing ask these type of question in Q&A section. Move this thread there.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 10, 2007)

@sandeepk, thanks for confusion avoidance. 

@yash20,

use proxy , may be that might work out(not sure though coz of firewall, try to trun off the windows firewall if possible.)


----------



## mehulved (Aug 10, 2007)

See this *www.shahabjafri.com/2007/07/19/how-to-access-blocked-sites/
*ashwinr.com/2007/07/06/how-to-access-any-blocked-sites-easily/
See such good mods we have here.
Yeah and wrong section. If you act so dumb you will always keep having problems.


----------



## chirkut (Aug 10, 2007)

Your sites are blocked by your administrator through porxy server better to request him to allow it otherwise you can bypass proxy server  you can download software here *www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Other-Internet-Related/Bypass-Proxy-Client.shtml


----------

